# Josh 6:4



## clark thompson (Feb 26, 2015)

Joshua 6:4

KJV 4 And seven priests shall bear before the ark seven trumpets of rams' horns: and the seventh day ye shall compass the city seven times, and the priests shall blow with the trumpets. 

Rotherham 4 And, seven priests, shall bear the seven rams’ horns before the ark, and, on the seventh day, shall ye compass the city seven times,—and, the priests, shall blow with the horns. 


These are my thoughts.
God has something for us to do even if it does not make sense at the time, if it what He wants of us than it is what we should do.


----------



## clark thompson (Mar 26, 2015)

Joshua 6:5 King James Version (KJV)
5 And it shall come to pass, that when they make a long blast with the ram's horn, and when ye hear the sound of the trumpet, all the people shall shout with a great shout; and the wall of the city shall fall down flat, and the people shall ascend up every man straight before him.

Joshua 6:5

ECB 5 And so be it, when they draw on the jubilee horn, and when you hear the voice of the shophar, all the people shout a great shout; and the wall of the city falls under it, and the people ascend, each straight in front of him. 



These are my thoughts.
He should be the reason sometimes we want to shout, out of joy.


----------



## clark thompson (Apr 24, 2015)

Joshua 6:6 King James Version (KJV)
6 And Joshua the son of Nun called the priests, and said unto them, Take up the ark of the covenant, and let seven priests bear seven trumpets of rams' horns before the ark of the LORD.

Joshua 6:6
ECB 6 And Yah Shua the son of Nun calls the priests, and says to them, Lift the ark of the covenant. - and seven priests bear seven shophars of jubilee at the face of the ark of Yah Veh.


These are my thoughts.
We should take up and go where the Lord leads us.


----------



## clark thompson (May 19, 2015)

Joshua 6:7 King James Version (KJV)
7 And he said unto the people, Pass on, and compass the city, and let him that is armed pass on before the ark of the LORD.

Joshua 6:7
ECB 7 And he says to the people, Pass on, and surround the city, and he who is equipped pass on at the face of the ark of Yah Veh. 

These are my thoughts.
We need to be able to go with the Lord.


----------

